# Hayling 21st SundayDecember



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone fancy a game? I can sign in 3 guests @ Â£35 each at weekends so it's first come first served. If Wookie is free as well then he can sign in another 3 so we can have a mini meet.


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Anyone fancy a game? I can sign in 3 guests @ Â£35 each at weekends so it's first come first served. If Wookie is free as well then he can sign in another 3 so we can have a mini meet.
		
Click to expand...

 Good for me Gordon. Curry afterwards ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2014)

richart said:



			Good for me Gordon. Curry afterwards ?
		
Click to expand...

Do the BeeGees have teeth?


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in please Gordon . 

Just got to convince the kids that me not attending their visit to Santa's Grotto that day is a good idea.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2014)

Possible


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Possible
		
Click to expand...

OK...we now have 3.5 confirmed  

Wookie...your forum needs you to sign in another 3!!


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2014)

drive4show said:



			OK...we now have 3.5 confirmed  

Wookie...your forum needs you to sign in another 3!!   

Click to expand...

 Worried about the 4 ball you could be left with ?




I promise to be on best behaviour, and will look the other way when you are chipping.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2014)

If there was a space, I could probably drag myself away from Watford for a few hours.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			If there was a space, I could probably drag myself away from Watford for a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris, soon as Phil gets back to me I'll let you know or if wookie is free and can sign in another 3 then you are in!


----------



## wookie (Nov 20, 2014)

I've got a winter league match that day I'm afraid


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2014)

Piece said:



			I'm in please Gordon . 

Just got to convince the kids that me not attending their visit to Santa's Grotto that day is a good idea. 

Click to expand...

Turns out its a bit more than Santas Grotto as it includes a show, adult participation, etc. ! It means i will have to give up my place.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes please Gordon, First reserve


----------



## Chisteve (Nov 21, 2014)

I would be interested if there's a spare place let me know


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll be a reserve as well if thats OK please Gordon


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok guys, we have in order....

drive4show
richart
Liverpoolphil  (possible)
murphthemog

reserves

paperboy
chisteve
SaintHacker


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil can't make this one so its:

Drive4show
richart
murph
paperboy

Tee is clear from 11am onwards so suggest we meet around 10:30 for brekkie then go out when ready. Don't forget a ruby afterwards!

Look forward to seeing you all there


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 14, 2014)

Excellent looking forward to another fun filled afternoon and evening


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Excellent looking forward to another fun filled afternoon and evening 

Click to expand...

What? With that mob!

You'd be better off going to the local pensioners PopIn Cristmas dinner! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			What? With that mob!

You'd be better off going to the local pensioners PopIn Cristmas dinner! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 It's not a dream 4 ball is it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			It's not a dream 4 ball is it.

Click to expand...

....... and this years forum award for "Overstatement of the year" goes to .......!


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			....... and this years forum award for "Overstatement of the year" goes to .......!
		
Click to expand...

 You would like Hayling, similar to Littlestone.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

One day I'll play it Rich!


----------



## Chisteve (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry I can't make it now so count me out as reserve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			Sorry I can't make it now so count me out as reserve
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll get you down for a game soon  :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris I just like playing golf when I'm the youngest in the group by a little way


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2014)

10:30 in the bar guys, I've sorted out some reasonable weather  :thup:

See you Sunday.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			10:30 in the bar guys, I've sorted out some reasonable weather  :thup:

See you Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

 See you then Gordon.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 20, 2014)

drive4show said:



			10:30 in the bar guys, I've sorted out some reasonable weather  :thup:

See you Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent see you all there, got my bad golf out of the way this morning


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Excellent see you all there, got my bad golf out of the way this morning 

Click to expand...

I tried to, but there could well be more in the tank than I thought.


----------

